# Quiet Skimmer



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm looking for a queit skimmer.

Anyone have any model suggestions?


----------



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

the bubble magus nac6 is very quiet......its almost silent when the doors are shut


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Providing a tank size and anticipated stocking would help. Also, any limitations - ie, size of sump (or space in the sump you have earmarked for it), height inside your stand (if it's going in a stand), if you want a hang-on or an in-sump model.

Also, a big consideration - price. Bubble Kings are nice and quiet. And expensive.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh sorry, I'm so absent minded.

It's for a 90G. It would be a FOWLR tank. Ideally a hang on skimmer. 

Eventually I will go sump for my 90G, It'll be on a standard pine or wooden stand. So, a normal stand is 48x18, I'd try to fit a sump in there.. not sure what size yet, working on obtaining the stand first. (but obviously something that'll fit.. so probably won't be bigger then a 20g)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vinjo said:


> Oh sorry, I'm so absent minded.
> 
> It's for a 90G. It would be a FOWLR tank. Ideally a hang on skimmer.
> 
> Eventually I will go sump for my 90G,


Do not waste your money and go with sump now. Even if you decide to get out of SW tank, it will be lost any way, but to buy HOB and later go with sump it will be double waste. I was in this story and did not hear what smart people are saying and paid twice.
To get decent Hung ON for 90G will cost you at least $300, but even do not think to buy COralife garbage.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, I agree. I'll need to go sump from the get go. I know I want to go that way regardless.

So any suggestions of a quiet in sump skimmer?


----------

